

Moving Content to a new Domain and Keeping SEO - renownedmedia
http://www.renownedmedia.com/blog/moving-content-to-a-new-domain-and-keeping-seo/

======
getsat
You don't need to group your regexes if you're not using the captured values
for anything.

Don't use .htaccess if your site actually gets traffic. It requires a
stat/file read on every request you receive. Put it in your VirtualHost in the
Apache configuration.

